# Rabbit Snail Breeding



## Inti (Jul 6, 2015)

I used to have a breeding pair of golden rabbit snails. One has a yellow band on the shell, and the other had a solid black shell. The two were smitten from the first day they 'met' and were, well, pretty successful... :whistling2:

The parents...



















And the babies. Their shells range from solid black to banded yellow colours.

The first babies were produced in September of last year.


----------

